# HELP! cut on foot next to claw



## dragon_lady (Aug 4, 2012)

I just found one of my girls has a bleeding foot! They have all been out foraging int he woods behind our house and we have no idea how she came to be injured.
I am so upset!
I have seperated her from the others which she is pretty p**d off about. 
How long does it take for chickens to stop bleeding? I was hoping to let her mingle with the others again before their 'bedtime'


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Generally anything will stop bleeding within 5 minutes. If you keep wiping the blood away, you remove the clot. Only reason they would continue to bleed would be an artery or a bleeding disorder.


----------

